# First time I've seen this...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Had a line I couldn't pop in a new data center...pumped out water and still couldn't make out anything with the camera. Decided to run the camera from the main and used a stringline to look up into the combo the branch ties into... 

A PVC cap in the sweep of the combo. Wouldn't budge... It's 9' deep, under a polished concrete floor in a brand-new data center....

Any ideas? It's a 4" branch into a 4"combo.


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

I had something like that but was a fitting. I made a drill end on the end of a snake and ended up pulling it out.
What you have, looks like a 3in cap? That fits realy good in a 4inch pipe....good luck


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Flex shaft miller. With some Reinstating cutters. How many feet in from the side you can't see


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

You couldn't sabotage that line better on purpose


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd try a shop vac with an drain adapter on the end to make a good seal.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

This out in the suburbs?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Hole saw bit attached to the end of your cable might work. I'm sure you would have to go through it a couple times to break it down small enough to remove.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Id try the shop vac approach too! if that don't work, id then try the hole saw approach, only I'd attach a 1/2" hole saw to make the hole, then try and get the reverse auger with 7/8" to corkscrew into it and retrieve!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Had a line I couldn't pop in a new data center...pumped out water and still couldn't make out anything with the camera. Decided to run the camera from the main and used a stringline to look up into the combo the branch ties into...
> 
> A PVC cap in the sweep of the combo. Wouldn't budge... It's 9' deep, under a polished concrete floor in a brand-new data center....
> 
> Any ideas? It's a 4" branch into a 4"combo.


Since it's brand new it's still under warranty so tell them to call the plumbing contractor to fix this,if you try to get this out with a cable all you are gonna do is get your cable hung up in the line good and tight


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

What did you use to pump out the water? ( a pump sounds to obvious) 

Good luck


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

doesnt look like an accident that cap is there, just hope its not glued in place for added fun...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

fixitright said:


> What did you use to pump out the water? ( a pump sounds to obvious)
> 
> Good luck


Transfer pump.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

On one new house job, the roofers thought it would be fun to drop a 16 oz soda bottle down the roof vent....it was until they got the back charge for cutting the pvc and removing it...


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Picote and re-instatement cutter


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Pretty good idea using the stringline to look up. 
I'll have to remember that one


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Had a plastic ball in a pipe not too far down the line, put a hook on a fish tape, got it red hot and was able to hook it. That schedule 40 cap would not melt as fast I'm sure.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

That was when I was a helper, no machine available. Still do not own one, do not do enough service to justify.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mother in law has a townhouse built in the early 70's and upstairs toilet had issues now and then. A plumber in the late 80's told her to get a power assisted flush toilet. About 1994 when I was an apprentice I put one in for her, worked great until about 2005 when company was over and clogged. I ran the closet auger, no luck. Only had a kitchen drain machine on the truck figuring I could at least poke a hole and get it draining. It kept binding on something. Borrowed a camera from the boss at the time and found a 2 foot piece of 1 1/2" or 2" ABS inside the 3" combi on the first floor. 30 years later it was finally fixed for good.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Worst plumbing job I ever had was for a small revolving door shop. I counted 9- plumbers in and out in 6- months. Only 3- trucks.

New house, MB backed up. Did everything possible and nothing worked. In 1991, the local roto-rooter was the only guy with a camera. 

Found a test cap jammed in a wye. 

I still think about the plumber that roughed that house in. He was fired liked 2- days after that underground but still got his sweet revenge!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

89plumbum said:


> Worst plumbing job I ever had was for a small revolving door shop. I counted 9- plumbers in and out in 6- months. Only 3- trucks.
> 
> New house, MB backed up. Did everything possible and nothing worked. In 1991, the local roto-rooter was the only guy with a camera.
> 
> ...



Good for him


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I've taken test balls out of lines before, that is no issue, pop and push, but this cap is wedged. They are digging it out.


----------

